# Top 10 Games I Think Companies Don't Care About Anymore



## WatagiKankens (Aug 9, 2012)

First of all I meant to say top 5
Now before I get hate quotes, these are my opinions and plus, this is actually a list of games that are good but the companies that made them barely even talks about them or is just has bad excuses for not releasing or localizing it.
#1: Parappa the Rapper
This series hasn't had a "new" game in 10 years and all they have done is put him in PS allstars which doesn't count at all
#2: Earthbound/MOTHER
This game could have at least had a remake, oh yeah! it did. BUT THOSE LITTLE ICE SUCKERS DIDN'T GIVE IT TO AMERICA NOR EUROPE. also the canceled earthbound 64 but made it into a gba game but NOA was too lazy to localize it
3# Super Mario Sunshine
Pikmin is about to get a sequel, Luigi's Mansion is. oh! whatever could be missing? oh yeah, SUPER MARIO SUNSHINE! they could have at least made a remake, it would sell like hotcakes and using a pointer would make the game way more easy to play.
#4uyo Pop
Its like sega doesn't want us to play puyo pop anymore because they haven't translated any of the old games and put them on virtual console (or something) and they have made anniversary editions and puyo pop 7 but hasn't localized them yet.
#5: Retro Game Challenge
We didn't get the game just because of its sales. So they're saying if they don't get it right on the first try they won't try again


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 9, 2012)

Road Rash! When was the last game made for it?

The last good one that I know of was for the Playstation and all I have seen since then are some cool looking video's on youtube of a beta or prototype....

Edit: 

But yeah also I agree about Super Mario Sunshine, I liked that one I think even a bit more than Mario Galaxy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 9, 2012)

You missing 5 off your list?

About #1. One could have said the same thing with Pit in Brawl, but we found out later he got a new game to himself.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 9, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Now before I get hate quotes, these are my opinions and plus, this is actually a list of games that are good but the companies that made them barely even talks about them or is just has bad excuses for not releasing or localizing it.
> 
> #1: Parappa the Rapper
> This series hasn't had a "new" game in 10 years and all they have done is put him in PS allstars which doesn't count at all.
> ...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 9, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> WatagiKankens said:
> 
> 
> > #2: Earthbound/MOTHER
> ...


On that note this website has one of the best write ups on the issue if anyone is interested.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 9, 2012)

just curious did those games sold well?
I do like puyopop, but you know... most people prefer tetris over it.

also instead puyopop I more interested with Super Puzzle Fighter






Edit: I didn't know there's a remake for x360


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 9, 2012)

.


----------



## WatagiKankens (Aug 9, 2012)

Also I hope the companies of these games prove that im wrong and bring them back from the brink.

For earthbound they should just make a mother 4 or something. Parappa the Rapper, they should make at least make an anniversary edition with both 1&2 and umjammer lammy because they all are hard to find nowadays. For puyo pop they should just not make so many copies for that reason. Retro Game Challenge, They need to work on advertisement because I never heard about it until classic game room reviewed it, Super Mario Sunshine, I just felt that its unfair that luigi's mansion gets an "actual" sequel but not sunshine.


----------



## gamefan5 (Aug 9, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Also I hope the companies of these games prove that im wrong and bring them back from the brink.
> 
> For earthbound they should just make a *mother 4 or something*. Parappa the Rapper, they should make at least make an anniversary edition with both 1&2 and umjammer lammy because they all are hard to find nowadays. For puyo pop they should just not make so many copies for that reason. Retro Game Challenge, They need to work on advertisement because I never heard about it until classic game room reviewed it, Super Mario Sunshine, I just felt that its unfair that luigi's mansion gets an "actual" sequel but not sunshine.


Mother 3 was the last of the trilogy. That's where the story ends. XD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

How is Super Mario Sunshine not cared about? It's part of a franchise and was succeeded by Super Mario Galaxy. Besides Sunshine was pretty bad.

Also IDGAF about like most of these franchises.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 9, 2012)

Only games that actually sell very well will get a sequel, due to the production costs it could turn out to be a financial ruin for a developer.


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 9, 2012)

1.Classic Megaman (or X)  doesn't even exist anymore to Capcom at the moment.
2.Shenmue hasn't been mentioned (bar a cameo from Ryo in SAR on his bike), and the series is still on a cliff hanger.
3.Bomberman used to be a yearly franchise but hasn't been seen since 2010's XBLA release.
4.F-Zero hasn't seen a game in a pretty long time, but hopefully may change on Wii U.

I can't think of a fifth entry right now.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2012)

Super Mario Sunshine is a game that hasn't been remade because the "New Play Control" titles didn't do too well and Nintendo prefers to be one gen behind when porting games to their handhelds hence why they only have done N64 games for 3DS.  I'm sure we'll see it on Wii U. Also Nintendo aren't like other companies, with its "core" titles it tends to not do too many sequels unless they feel it's right and ANOTHER thing this game was Miyamoto's, it's probably up to him if we have a sequel and if he wanted one he'd might want to do it himself...and he's busy making a unannounced Wii U game and over seeing a shitload of games.

The rest, well if they don't sell or cost too much to develop then why would a company want to? It's business sense, look at all those people who were begging for Xenoblade Chronicles to come out in the States...yep not many people bought it hence why Nintendo agreed to let someone else publish The Last Story. Fans asking for something is a lot different to fans buying something.

Anyway enough muttering...my ones.
1. Ristar. They just fart a rom of the Mega Drive game out on various compilations, and the cameos are pitiful.
2. Drill Dozer. Fantastic GBA game that Nintendo didn't seem to be interested in it upon release or after, instead they let the developers make yet more Pokemon games. Didn't even get a release in PAL territories.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 9, 2012)

Ouendan/Elite Beat Agents. Such excellent games, but we haven't had a new one since 2007. The game still lives on through osu! but that's not really fair. iNiS needs to go and do another game that's not Lips!


----------



## WatagiKankens (Aug 9, 2012)

Bomberman: The reason why they don't make so many entries is because japan has gotten way to many in one year. theres over 20 bomberman games made but I do admit, THAT GAME WAS AWSOME!

Megaman: I never played megaman or seen a lets play of it so I have nothing to say about it

F-zero: That game was revolutionary, but I think they got discouraged because of all the rip-offs that came out

Drill Dozer: (What I just said about mega man)

Elite Beat Agents: But isn't osu better? Theres even something like osu called stepmania except its like ddr which only discontinued because of the wii and kinects dancing games like just dance, but I do feel you, its just not the same.

Ristar: That game was interesting, did it have a sequel because I've only played the first entry but what I wonder is why he wasn't is sega allstar tennis and racing? hmm, maybe he'll be in the next sega allstars racing. but overall like I said before I hope they bring these game back from the brink just like they did with kid icarus : uprising


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 9, 2012)

Stop making these shit threads outside of the EOF.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> F-zero: That game was revolutionary, but I think they got discouraged because of all the rip-offs that came out



Name one F-Zero rip off please. The only thing relatively close to F-Zero off the top of my head is Wipeout.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> WatagiKankens said:
> 
> 
> > F-zero: That game was revolutionary, but I think they got discouraged because of all the rip-offs that came out
> ...


NEC had a game like it for GC, and there was FAST Racing League on Wii.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > WatagiKankens said:
> ...



Can't say I've heard of either of those honestly.

Also, for the OP, General Gaming Discussion isn't your personal blog, we do have a blog section if you want to write these column sort of things.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 9, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Ristar: That game was interesting, did it have a sequel because I've only played the first entry but what I wonder is why he wasn't is sega allstar tennis and racing? hmm, maybe he'll be in the next sega allstars racing. but overall like I said before I hope they bring these game back from the brink just like they did with kid icarus : uprising


There was one game and a poor GG port.

I'd doubt he'll ever return unless its a digital only release which seems to be the way Sega are heading now.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 9, 2012)

No mention of Timesplitters? One of the guys at Crytek even admitted that they would make a fourth, but they just don't believe there's enough interest in the market.

I don't care what he says, it's always time to split!


----------



## Rasas (Aug 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> No mention of Timesplitters? One of the guys at Crytek even admitted that they would make a fourth, but they just don't believe there's enough interest in the market.
> 
> I don't what he says, it's always time to split!


If enough people joined the facebook page it might happen. Plus with them going f2p it might be a pretty bad system.
http://www.facebook....mesplitters4PLZ

I say Okami, Megaman, Bomberman(great MP game never really cared for the actual story which lets be honest on some were practically non existence in the first place), Z.O.E. which might be getting a game and Front Mission. Not a FPS game a actual SRPG.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2012)

Rasas said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > No mention of Timesplitters? One of the guys at Crytek even admitted that they would make a fourth, but they just don't believe there's enough interest in the market.
> ...



...And the page is well below its goal of 100k supporters. I'd worry about how Timesplitters would deal with a F2P model, but it's looking like we might never get the chance to see it anyway.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 10, 2012)

I wouldn't put Sunshine there. First SM64, Super Mario Sunshine, Smg 1 &2. Too much now.
Mario 64 got edited by many ROM hackers.
For example, Levels, maps, spawn area (start) are different by todays 3D model editing softwares. People have published so much rom hacks, so pretty much, I don't think Nintendo don't care, its boring w/ same everything.


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 11, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Road Rash! When was the last game made for it?
> 
> The last good one that I know of was for the Playstation and all I have seen since then are some cool looking video's on youtube of a beta or prototype....



You know as soon as I saw this thread title I though "I'm gonna say Road Rash. The OP won't have done and nobody else will have for sure". Well I was 50% right!

I never spent much time with the playstation/saturn (identical?) version, though I'm going to give it a go with my new phone, if the emulator is powerful enough to merit it. I remember not liking it when I had it for the Saturn, then playing it on the playstation once and thinking "yea maybe it needs another chance". I still think the best one is Road Rash II on the MegaDrive. Such a _good_ game, and probably the most worthy sequel ever!


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System.
Seriously, it's been like 8 years, give us the damn sequel already.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 11, 2012)

Pleng said:


> PsionicRoshambo said:
> 
> 
> > Road Rash! When was the last game made for it?
> ...



They made 2 different Road Rash games for the PS1, one is nearly identical to the Genesis games (and is the one I love the most.) they just updated the graphics and the music and added some FMV cut scenes that are to be honest pretty awesome (Short and before or after a level so they never get annoying rather than entertaining.) They also made this game for the 3DO that I know of, I am not sure they did make it for the Saturn? (I just checked google and sure enough it looks like the exact same game.)  If you like 90's era grunge music you will love the sound track for it... lol Rusty Cage by Soundgarden is the featured track for the video that plays before the title screen.

The other Road Rash they made for the PS1 is called Road Rash 3D I have that game as well and its good but its not as good as the other one in my opinion. This game is a conversion from the N64 version.

Edit: Just going to toss this here... lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FJiKhO4Jgk


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 11, 2012)

Shouldn't this thread be renamed to a top *five* list?



Fudge said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > WatagiKankens said:
> ...


Haven't played the NEC game (tube slider, by any chance?), but I have played FAST racing league. And aside from it being a futuristic racer with some sort of boost mechanic*, there are no similarities.

Now I know this may sound like a lot, but it really isn't. FAST doesn't have crazy corkscrew tracks, damage control or a huge amount of opponents (about 4 or 5 racers vs 30 on F-Zero). It barely has customization in cars or any characters to speak of. And despite the name: FAST doesn't feel nearly as fast as F-Zero (well...GX, that is. The earlier F-Zero's are more "standard").
The boosting mechanic is totally different as well (and rather unique, I might add): there is simply no way you can compare the pickup items and the black/white shifting from FAST** to the plain booster from F-Zero.

All in all: either you've only compared trailers from FAST with F-Zero (and never played it), or you see a LOT of people ripping off of each other.





* which is pretty much standard in any racer nowadays
** there are these pickup orbs on the racetrack. You can use three or four of them to boost, or you can spend one to shift from black to white or vice versa. The latter is convenient (and sometimes necessary) because tracks also have black or white speed pads on them, which only boost you if you have the correct color.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2012)

Wever said:


> Shouldn't this thread be renamed to a top *five* list?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've played it, I guess it doesn't really compare to F-Zero when you think about it more. I


----------



## Pleng (Aug 11, 2012)

Speaking of F-Zero; I've never had a change to play the N64 and GameCube versions, but the SNES and GBA games are really the only 2D racers, aside from Road Rash (which is totally different anyway), that still stand out in modern times. Great stuff.


----------



## mrtimotei (Aug 12, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Also I hope the companies of these games prove that im wrong and bring them back from the brink.
> 
> For earthbound they should just make a mother 4 *or something*...



Currently, there are a group of fans making a *Mother 4*. http://mother4.andonuts.net/


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 12, 2012)

Pleng said:


> Speaking of F-Zero; I've never had a change to play the N64 and GameCube versions, but the SNES and GBA games are really the only 2D racers, aside from Road Rash (which is totally different anyway), that still stand out in modern times. Great stuff.



F-Zero X on the N64 is an amazing game, I would love an updated version of it on even the Wii or Wii-U. I never really liked the GC one, it just didn't "feel" right to me.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 12, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Super Mario Sunshine


This game DID get a sequel... it's called Super Mario Galaxy. 64, Sunshine, Galaxy, and Galaxy 2 are all in the unnamed series of "major 3D Mario platformers." Each of them all build on each other's gameplay (despite having their individual gimmicks and features, such as F.L.U.D.D and gravity-based gameplay), and all share the same basic style... A hub world, where you can jump into different levels, and complete a certain amount of missions in each of those levels, which will reward you with power stars or something similar, a certain amount of which are required to continue.

So yeah, Super Mario Sunshine not only got 2 sequels, but is a sequel itself. Saying Sunshine didn't get a sequel would be like saying Zelda: Twilight Princess didn't get a sequel. At least, that's how I see it.


----------



## WatagiKankens (Aug 19, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> WatagiKankens said:
> 
> 
> > Super Mario Sunshine
> ...


Actually I meant that I wish that another mario game used the FLUDD gimmick, I feel that its kinda underrated. what I mean is I wish that they would make a FLUDD power up or something, They don't necessarily need to make another super mario sunshine. but I guess I am being a little too wishful but the whole sunshine fanbase feels the same way. and also at e3 nintendo said super mario galaxy is the successor to super mario 64, not sunshine so galaxy isn't a sequel nor a successor to sunshine.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 19, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> Actually I meant that I wish that another mario game used the FLUDD gimmick, I feel that its kinda underrated. what I mean is I wish that they would make a FLUDD power up or something, They don't necessarily need to make another super mario sunshine. but I guess I am being a little too wishful but the whole sunshine fanbase feels the same way. and also at e3 nintendo said super mario galaxy is the successor to super mario 64, not sunshine so galaxy isn't a sequel nor a successor to sunshine.


Except Sunshine is a sequel to 64. Dude, they have the same core gameplay and star-collecting elements. You even have the exact same wall jump, triple jump, back flip, reverse jump, and crouch-slide-jump (though Sunshine replaced the crouch-slide-jump with it's own belly-slide jump, which was similar). All 3 of them have a hub world which is used to access different levels, each of which have a numbered amount of missions in which you collect shiny, gold, pointy objects (stars or shine sprites). And all 3 of them only allow you to unlock more levels and get further by collecting a certain amount of said shiny, gold, pointy objects.

Also, read the first paragraph here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario_Sunshine

So yes, Sunshine is a successor to 64, and Galaxy is a successor to Sunshine. There's just no denying it. I'm willing to concede that Galaxy isn't a SEQUEL to Sunshine (the way Galaxy 2 was a sequel to Galaxy), but it's definitely a successor.

That said, i share your sentiments about FLUDD and it would be really cool to see him return as a powerup or something in a Mario game. I could easily see FLUDD fitting into a Paper Mario or Mario & Luigi game as a party member or equipable too.


----------



## SweetieBelle (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Flashback.

Upon looking at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashback_(video_game) the wiki, it seems a sequel was in development, however bankruptcy caused it to not be completed. I feel it still bears mention, that game really was something. One of my all time favourites.



> A sequel, named _Fade to Black_ was produced by Delphine Software International in 1995 for the PC and PlayStation. A full polygonal 3D game, it resulted in more slow-paced gameplay and lack of platforming comparing with _Flashback_, generating mixed reviews from critics who felt that it was too different from the original concept of the series.[_citation needed_]. A third game in the series, _Flashback Legends_, was in development by both Delphine Software International and Adeline Software International for a planned released in 2003, but was cancelled when the company went bankrupt and ceased operations at the end of 2002.






> The game was directed, written/designed and partially programmed by Paul Cuisset, who had previously created the adventure game _Future Wars_. It is listed in the Guinness World Records as the best-selling French game of all time.[1]
> _Flashback_ was initially released for the Amiga in 1992, then ported to MS-DOS, Acorn Archimedes, Sega Mega Drive/Genesisand Super Nintendo in 1993. CD-ROM versions of Flashback for the Mega-CD, 3DO, CD-i, MS-DOS, Apple Macintosh and theFM Towns were released during 1994 and 1995, together with a cartridge version for the Atari Jaguar in 1995.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 22, 2012)

WatagiKankens said:


> First of all I meant to say top 5
> Now before I get hate quotes, these are my opinions and plus, this is actually a list of games that are good but the companies that made them barely even talks about them or is just has bad excuses for not releasing or localizing it.
> #1: Parappa the Rapper
> This series hasn't had a "new" game in 10 years and all they have done is put him in PS allstars which doesn't count at all
> ...



A lot of developers are like that. Sales are a huge point in getting a game localized.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 22, 2012)

All this talk about Mario Sunshine makes me want to go play it again, I really liked that game.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Aug 22, 2012)

After Quake 3 I think id software just stopped caring about quality.


----------

